# Northeast Judging classes



## Bobberqer (Feb 7, 2007)

Friday March 23rd, 2007
Certified BBQ Judging class
New Holland , PA
Instructor John Ross
Contact: Melvin Stoltzfus 877 457-8418

Saturday, March 31st,2007
Highland, NY
Instructors: Linda and Jerry Mullane
Contact : Mike Fick
Judges@hudsonvalleyribfest.org
www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org

Good idea for all who want to compete to see what judges are learning,, ya never know what tips you'll get


----------



## Rich Decker (Feb 7, 2007)

You missed one, I'll be down in Maynard helping out.

The New England Barbecue Society 

Along with the Kansas City Barbecue Society
Presents a KCBS
Barbecue Judging Class



Saturday February 24, 2007 @ 10:00am Maynard Rod and Gun Club, 45 Old Mill Road, Maynard, Ma.

Always wanted to judge at barbecue contests, but didn’t know how? Well, here’s your chance to become a Certified KCBS BBQ Judge.
Instructed by Linda and Jerry Mullane of the Kansas City Barbecue Society, students of this class will learn all aspects of competition barbecue judging. 
Certified KCBS judges receive preferential treatment when contest organizers are choosing judges.
A barbecue lunch, of course, will be served
For more information 
New England Barbecue Society
WWW.NEBS.ORG
OR
Ken Dakai 

NEBBQREP@AOL.COM


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Friday March 23rd, 2007
> Certified BBQ Judging class
> New Holland , PA
> Instructor John Ross
> ...



Bob, are you going to the rib fest?


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry Rich  lol   didn't even see that one... good heads up

Nick.. I'll go to the RibFest in one way, shape , or form... great comp, run by a great guy,,, really nice event, it is 

Table Captains are a bit rough on the judges,   but 's still fun  lololol


----------

